# The Ultimate Halloween Bike!



## jimbo53 (Oct 29, 2015)

Not mine (I WISH!) but what craftsmanship and design!

http://photos.imageevent.com/banjoman/edwardmyers/websize/0cd279fc86c97450c7db27bb44f4df45.jpg


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 29, 2015)

That's really cool. Scary!


----------



## bricycle (Oct 29, 2015)

The Talent of some folks kills me.....


----------



## Greg M (Oct 29, 2015)

Even better if you dress like this for every ride.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 29, 2015)

is that "Batt Masterpumpkin"?


----------



## Greg M (Oct 29, 2015)

It's the headless wheelman...


----------



## planetarypedalworks (Oct 29, 2015)

I told my wife I should ride as the horseless headman and I wouldn't need to make a costume.


----------



## Boris (Nov 28, 2015)

Greg M said:


> Even better if you dress like this for every ride.
> View attachment 246744



Alone again on Halloween? Poor Greg


----------



## Greg M (Nov 28, 2015)

You're a month late Dave.  What happened, did the neighbour blow a pile of leaves on you, and it took till now to dig yourself out?


----------



## Boris (Nov 28, 2015)

Greg M said:


> You're a month late Dave.  What happened, did the neighbour blow a pile of leaves on you, and it took till now to dig yourself out?




Last month?!?!? Boy, did I ever get my holidays mixed up!


----------



## vincev (Nov 30, 2015)

Greg M said:


> You're a month late Dave.  What happened, did the neighbour blow a pile of leaves on you, and it took till now to dig yourself out?




Dave loves the sweet sound of multiple leaf blowers in the morning.


----------



## bikebozo (Dec 2, 2015)

that bike is the work and art of Tommy Adams , He also built the skeleton bike seen years ago at AA.   walter branche ,


----------

